# OSX, CD Linux et accent



## mercutio (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

un pote m'a refilé des cds gravé sous Linux.

Le problème c'est qu'OSX ne reconnait pas les fichiers composés d'accent et aussi ceux trop long (apparement).

les dossiers s'appellent: 
catalogue métadonnées 1
catalogue métadonnées 2
catalogue métadonnées 3
catalogue métadonnées 4

OSX lit:
catalogue m?
catalogue m?
catalogue m?
catalogue m?

Il m'est donc impossible de copier les dossiers pour les récupérer car OSX pense qu'il s'agit du même dossier

il s'agit de dossiers et de sous dossiers avec des images jpeg 

Quelle est la solution pour qu'OSX interprète correctement les dossier ??



Merci


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (23 Novembre 2004)

Tu as essayé de passer par le terminal ?


----------



## mercutio (24 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas l'utiliser.


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (25 Novembre 2004)

Une bonne occasion d'apprendre alors 

Tu lances l'utilitaire Terminal, tu tapes : 
cd /Volumes/le_nom_du_cd [ENTER]
ls [ENTER]

Et là tu nous dit ce que tu voies, le Terminal devrait lister la totalité des dossiers du CD je pense. Si c'est le cas il te suffit alors de taper :
cp -R nom_du_premier_dossier ~/nom_que_tu_veux_donner_au_premier_dossier

et le premier dossier sera copié dans ton dossier personnel.

Et ainsi de suite pour chaque dossier.


----------



## mercutio (26 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour l'astuce mais si je suis sur OSX c'est pour ne pas me "salir les doigts".

Mais pourquoi OSX  ne lit pas le cd convenablement ?

Y a t-il des caractères à installer ?

Je peste vraiment, je perd un temps fou, sans compter que l'explorateur de fichier est particulièrement pénible à utiliser ! (par rapport à windows).


----------



## Gullyver (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon je me suis perdu sur le forum Linux et je n'y connais rien. 

Cependant, je me demande si tu ne peux pas copier les fichiers un par un  et les renommés au fur et a mesure??


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (29 Novembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'astuce mais si je suis sur OSX c'est pour ne pas me "salir les doigts".



Moi c'est l'inverse , si je suis sour Mac OS X c'est parce que c'est un zoli Unix avec un vrai terminal.



> Mais pourquoi OSX  ne lit pas le cd convenablement ?



Parce que le CD n'a pas été gravé convenablement je dirais. Il y un certain nombre de normes (les trucs Joliet quelque chose je crois) mais je ne m'y connais pas dans ce domaine. Perso moins je touche des CDs et des graveurs mieux je me porte.



> Y a t-il des caractères à installer ?



Non, je ne pense pas. 

Le plus simple c'est de faire regraver le CD si tu ne veux pas passer par le Terminal.


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (29 Novembre 2004)

Je précise : regraver le CD sans les accents s'entend en utilisant la même méthode ou bien avec les accents mais en changeant de méthode.


----------



## mercutio (30 Novembre 2004)

Je ne crois pas que la gravure soit mise en cause.

Renomer les fichiers c'est pas possible. Imaginez un dossier de photos: ex: 
Espagne-métaux-001  (Espagne-m?)
Espagne-métaux-002 
Espagne-métaux-003 

 et ce jusque 250...

Il y a clairement un problème de lecture d'OSX !!


----------



## Langellier (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Pour que l'affichage des noms de fichiers soient respectés sur les 3 plateformes (mac pc linux), il faut éviter : 
 les accents, les majuscules, les caractères spéciaux et aussi les noms trop longs.
 Quand il y a des liens entre les fichiers ils sont alors rompus.
 Cependant ces caractères spéciaux ne devraient pas empêcher l'ouverture des fichiers quand ils sont indépendants les uns des autres. 
 Avec toast sous mac OS 9, il faut graver à la norme iso 9660 et cocher "accepter les noms macintosh".

 Je n'ai jamais fait de gravure sous Linux.
 Avec un CD provenant de Linux ou de Windows, il y a un moyen de retrouver les noms d'origine et complets sur *macOS 9*, c'est "TEMPEL"
 On peut télécharger les 3 fichiers à mettre ds le dossier systeme, ici. Mais c'est que pour Mac OS 9,  MacOSX n'en a pas besoin.
 Esayer d'ouvrir le CD avec MacOS9, si l'ordi peut encore démarrer sous 9.


----------



## mercutio (3 Décembre 2004)

Mon ordi n'accepte pas OS9 !


Tant pis mais merci quand même !!


----------

